# The barn I work at



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

this is the barn I work at.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

aww how sweet. that is a really good idea!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

I work at a therapeutic riding Center to. and i just love it!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

IrishCailin said:


> I work at a therapeutic riding Center to. and i just love it!


Hey ur in PA! What riding center do you go to?


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

I go to G.A.I.T in Milford


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

IrishCailin said:


> I go to G.A.I.T in Milford


Mins in saylorsburg, PA. Were actually moving to Wind Gap, PA.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Really neat video, thanks for sharing


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

That's really neat! Thanks for sharing


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

haha, wow, im in PA too. lol! just thought id throw that out there
also, do you have this entire video clip? cuz i'd be very interested in seeing the rest


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thats the one I found on our website. This is the website www.equi-librium.org


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Neat video. Thanx for sharing. I want to learn what Benton Schwartz was learning to do, that "vaulting"? Looked fun._


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

yes its vaulting, and all you need is a curcingle and saddle pads. Its hard to do though.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thats great!! .. i volunteer at a therapudic riding center :]


----------

